# Anchor Locker question



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Ok, stupid question time. The anchor locker hatch on my Key West 1520 is not sealed or configured like the other hatches so that water runs around and off the deck. Instead it has a hole in the lid (for anchor rope pass through) and no lip so that any water and rain drains directly into the anchor locker. From there it drains back to the bilge. 
Why isn’t that hatch sealed to keep the water out?? 
The rope in there stays constantly wet, but more of an issue would be that the rain water fills the bilge. The boat sits on a floating drive-on lift and the self-bailing design of the boat allows all the water to run right out the side scuppers. I’m frequently out of town for several weeks at a time and it would be nice to not have to remove the rear bilge drain plug, or worry about the pump running down the battery...
What would be the reason it’s not sealed like other hatches? It’s not like being unsealed circulates enough air to dry a wet anchor/rope.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

If it didn't drain to the bilge where would the water/mud coming off the anchor and rode go? If it drained to the deck it would make a mess all over the deck. Pretty common to either have them drain overboard through a thru-hull (hard to do on a skiff due to lack of freeboard) or have them drain to the bilge.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

EvanHammer said:


> If it didn't drain to the bilge where would the water/mud coming off the anchor and rode go? If it drained to the deck it would make a mess all over the deck. Pretty common to either have them drain overboard through a thru-hull (hard to do on a skiff due to lack of freeboard) or have them drain to the bilge.


No, I wasn’t clear. I expect/know that it would drain to the bilge.
I just don’t understand why the hatch lid would not be waterproof. When it rains, all the water just pours in that hatch and goes straight to the bilge.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

MAK said:


> No, I wasn’t clear. I expect/know that it would drain to the bilge.
> I just don’t understand why the hatch lid would not be waterproof. When it rains, all the water just pours in that hatch and goes straight to the bilge.


Oh. Builder doesn't want the time & expense of building a gutter for a locker designed to get water in it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How are you going to close the hatch lid with the rode sticking out?

The locker stays wet because you don't open the hatch to let it get air to dry out when you park it.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> How are you going to close the hatch lid with the rode sticking out?
> 
> The locker stays wet because you don't open the hatch to let it get air to dry out when you park it.


Rarely use an anchor and guess I didn’t know proper way that hatch is intended to be used. That makes sense that the rope needs to be routed through that opening if used regularly. Hadn’t thought of that.
Once dry though it gets wet again next time it rains if the boat is uncovered outdoors. 
Thanks


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

There is no easy fix. You'd have to rebuild the hatch and install gutters to fix this.

I'd remove the anchor rope for storage and pull the bilge plug. Nothing dries out in a boat anyway. Even a "dry" compartment lets in enough humidity for life jackets and ropes to smell musty if you store them there between trips.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

MAK said:


> Rarely use an anchor and guess I didn’t know proper way that hatch is intended to be used. That makes sense that the rope needs to be routed through that opening if used regularly. Hadn’t thought of that.
> Once dry though it gets wet again next time it rains if the boat is uncovered outdoors.
> Thanks


What if you took the anchor and line out and stored it in the shed until next time.

But yes, rain will get in and that is the way it was designed. You could certainly have it made into a dry box if you chose too.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> What if you took the anchor and line out and stored it in the shed until next time.
> 
> But yes, rain will get in and that is the way it was designed. You could certainly have it made into a dry box if you chose too.


Yeah, absolutely I can remove the rope but will probably continue to be lazy.
If I keep the boat I may get bored and industrious one of these days and fiberglass on a well around the edge. Even then it would be a lot of work for a fairly silly reason... 
thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Raise the bow, open the hatch, flip a kiddy pool over top, strap it down.


----------

